
The FCC's Plan to Unlock Your Set-Top Box Is About Competition, Not Copyright - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/04/new-rules-pay-tv-set-top-boxes-are-about-innovation-and-competition-not-copyright
======
tracker1
I don't know that this will work any better than CableCARD, that said, I'd
consider it if it meant not having to scroll through all the networks that I
never watch, or all the Spanish channels, etc... I mean, it would be easier to
navigate without 2/3 of the channels in the list. Including those that I don't
even have as part of my subscription.

